# GT Peace 9R oder 26" ?



## RheingauBiker (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ihr GT Experten,

mir wurde das im Foto abgebildete Bike angeboten, es handelt sich angeblich um ein 9R, das nur provisorisch auf 26" Rädern steht. Ich kann mir das nicht recht vorstellen, der Rahmen sieht mir auch sehr nach einem 26" Rahmen aus.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## RheingauBiker (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin, hat denn keiner eine Idee?

Oder sollte ich das ganze in den 29er Bereich verschieben - falls so etwas möglich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nicht so die Ahnung von den neueren Modellen, sieht aber für mich wie ein 26" aus.
Warte mal mit den verschieben, die meisten hier sind schon älter und müssen noch arbeiten


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Dezember 2011)

das peace gabs doch nur als 29er


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das peace gabs doch nur als 29er




Nö. Gabs auch als 26.
Das auf dm Foto sieht stark nach 26 aus. Zumindest der Rahmen, wenn man mal in Richtung Tretlager/Hinterer Reifen schaut.
In übrigen finde ich es sehr hübsch, wenns preislich im Rahmen liegt, KAUFEN!


----------



## oldman (3. Dezember 2011)

jungs, hört auf manni. in den rahmen kriegt man kaum nen 29 hr rein, zumindest kaum mit nem normalen reifen.
und ja, kaufen täte ich das teil auch, aber ....


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das es ein 26er ist. Sieht man am Tretlager sehr gut.


----------



## Michaelmini (3. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal in mein Album.
Als 26" hast du halt mehr Platz im Rahmen.
Es gibt verschiedene Versionen, entweder mit Exzentertretlager oder horizontalen Ausfallenden.
Ist aber halt ein günstiger Stahlrahmen und schwer.


----------



## DefektesKind (3. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht hilft es:
hier ein 29er


----------



## RheingauBiker (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Werde das Rad nicht nehmen, da es sich wohl um kein 9R handelt, und ich mich mit 1.90 m auf einem 29er wohler fühle.


----------

